# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Disa Çështje në lidhje me marrëdhëniet seksuale

## eldonel

Ligji islam ka ndaluar për çdonjërin prej bashkëshortëve disa veprime , prej të cilave duhet shmangur që të mos rrëshqasim në haram.

*1.	Ndalohet për bashkëshortët që t’iu tregojnë njerëzve për atë që kanë bërë natën (mardhëniet seksuale ) , qoftë ajo gojarisht ose me mimikë .*
Transmeton Muslimi  dhe Ebu Davudi nga Muhammedi alejhisselam , ku thuhet : 
“Njerëz më të këqij me pozitë ,tek All-lahu  në ditën e kijametit janë ata që  bëjnë marrëdhënie (seksuale ) me gratë e tyre , e pastaj e   përhapin  fshehtësinë e tyre “.
Gjithashtu në transmetimin e Ahmedit dhe Ebu Davudit  nga  Ebu Hurejra thuhet :
U falëm pas Muhammedit alejhisselam dhe pasi përfundoi namazi                                                  u kthye nga ne  dhe tha  :”Rrini në vendet tuaja ! A ka ndonjë  burrë prej jush  që e mbyll derën e shtëpisë   , I ul perdet dhe bën marrëdhënie seksuale me gruan e tij, kurse pastaj del dhe u tregon njerëzve duke u thënë se ka bërë me gruan këtë e këtë ?” Ata u heshtën …… Pastaj u kthye nga gratë dhe I pyeti :”A ka prej jush të tilla që I tregojnë këto gjëra ?” Një vajzë e re u ngrit në gjunj dhe u zgjat që ta shihte dhe ta dëgjonte fjalën esaj Muhammedi alejhisselam . Ajo tha:Po vall-llahi !Edhe burrat edhe gratë flasinpër këto gjëra të fshehta . Muhammedi alejhisselam tha: “A e dini kujt I ngjan shembulli I këtyre ?”  
Shembulli I tyre ngjan me shembullin e një shejtani dhe shejtaneje që kur takohen në rrugë , fillojnë të bëjnë marrëdhënie (seksuale) , duke I shikuar njerëzit në  këtë pozitë “.

2.	*Ndalohet për  burrin të bëjë marrëdhënië seksuale me  gruan e tij  në anus (rektum).*
Tansmetojnë Nesaiu dhe Ibnu Hibani me sened të mirë nga Muhammedi alejhisselam , ku thuhet : “ Nuk shikon me rahmet (ndjesë) All-llahu një njeri I cili bën marrëdhënie (seksuale) me gruan e tij në anus “.
Në një transmetim tjetër të  Ibnu Adiut , Ebu Davudit dhe Ahmedit  nga Muhammedi alejhisselam ,thuhet : “ Të mallkuar janëe ata që bëjnë marrëdhënie (seksuale ) me gratë e tyre në anusin e tyre “.
Në transmetimin e As-Habu Essunenit , përveç Nesaiut , me sened të  vertetë nga  Muhammedi alejhisselam, ku thuhet  :”Ai që bënë marrëdhënie (seksuale ) me gruan e cila është me të përmuajshmet ose bën marrëdhënie në anusin e saj dhe ai që I beson ndonjë falltari , ata janë prej  atyre  që e kanë mohuar atë që I ka zbritur Muhammedit alejhisselam .”
Transmeton Nesaiu Nga Tavusi ku thuhet : Është pyetur Ibnu Ab-basi për atë që bën marrëdhënie seksuale me gruan e tij në anus . Ai u përgjigj : “ *Ky më pyet mua për qufrin* “ .Senedi I këtij hadithi është I vërtetë .
Gruaja e ka për detyrë që t’Ia pamundësojë burrit marrëdhënien e tillë , sado që t’I kërcënohet dhe të jetë kembëngulës në këtë .  Kjo lidhet me hadithin e Muhammedit alejhisselam , ku thuhet : “ Nuk respektohet njeriu në atë që është gjynah te Zoti “.Transmeton Ahmedi dhe Hakimi se nëse gruaja e bën këtë gjë , konsiderohet gjynahqare njëlloj sikur burri .
S’ka dyshim se marrëdhëniet seksuale në anus janë të dëmshme për shendetin , bien në kundërshtim me parimet e ahlakut (moralit) dhe janë një nga shenjat e dalluara të degjenerimit (jonormales) …. Këtë punë të shëmtuar nuk e bënë njeri , përveç atij që cilësohet me idiotizëm , shpirtposhtërsi dhe amoralitet .

3.	*Ndalohet për burrin që të bëjë marrëdhënie seksuale me gruan  e tij kur ajo është me të përmuajshmet ose është lëhonë (nifas) .* 
Kjo bazohet në fjalën e All-llahut xhel-leshanuhu , ku thuhet : *“ Mos kini marrëdhënie (seksuale) me gratë tuaja gjatë të përmuajshmeve (hajzit) “ . (El-Bekare ,222)*Pak më lart cekëm hadithin  : “Ai që bënë marrëdhënie (seksuale) me gruan e cila është në të përmuajshmet … ata janë prej atyre që e kanë mohuar atë që I ka zbritur Muhammedit alejhisselam “.
Kurse ndalimi I marrëdhënieve gjatë lehonisë është vertetuar me analogji (kijas) , ku dijetarët  kanë krahasuar lehoninë me të përmuajshmet , ngase lehonia dhe të përmuajshmet kanë të njëjtin shkak e kauzë .
Në rastet e të përmuajshmëve dhe lehonisë lejohet që burri të dëfrehet me gruan e tij me kusht që ajo të jetë e mbuluar prej kërthizës deri në gju ,kurse dëfrimi pa mbules ndalohet.
Transmeton Ebu Davudi nga Abdullah bin Sadi , ku thuhet :”E pyeta Mauhammedin alejhisselam se çka më lejohet mua prej gruas sime gjatë të përmuajshmeve ? Muhammedi alejhisselam tha :”Jotja është ajo që gjendet mbi mbulesë (të lejohet çdo gjë përveç mrrëdhënieve (seksuale)”.
Në një hadith tjetër të vertetë tregohet se Muhammedi alejhisselam “nuk e la prekur (përkdhelur ) ndonjëren nga gratë e tij , por e ka urdhëruar që të mbulohet (prej kërthizes deri në gjunj)”.
E fshehta e kësaj qëndron në faktin që të ndalohet epshi që çon nga e keqja , që të mos zhytet në atë që është haram me sheriat dhe e dëmshme për shendetin … *sepse ai që afrohet rreth kufrit (haramit) është më afër ta kalojë atë .*  Muslimani duhet të ketë kujdes për fenë dhe shendetin  e tij  dhe gjithmonë të kapet për atë që është më e devotshme në sjelljen e tij …
Shkencërisht është vertetuar se marrëdhëniet seksuale gjatë të përmuajshmeve dhe lehonisë shkaktojnë këto dëme :
● Dhembje në organet gjinore të femrës , infektimin e mitrës dhe vezoreve , duke shkaktuar madje edhe në shterpësi … 
● Hyrja  egjakut të përmuajshmeve në organin gjinor të burrit mund të shkaktojë ndezje ,që mund të arrijë deri te testet dhe t’I dëmtojë .Nga kjo mund të shkaktohet shterpësia ose sëmundja e sifilizit  ,në qoftë se në gjakun e saj gjenden mikrobet e tij. Shkurt marrëdhëniet seksuale gjatë përmuajshme-ve shhkaktojnë shterpësi të dyanshme ,ndezje në organet gjinore dhe në dobësimin e shëndetit !
Andaj mjekët e kohës sonë janë ujdi se duhet larguar marrëdhënieve seksuale gjatë të përmuajshmeve dhe atë , siç e përmend Kur’ani ,ku thuhet :
“Të pyetin ty për të përmuajshmet (hajzin) thuaj :ajo është gjendje e neveritur ,andaj mos kini marrëdhënie (seksuale) me gratë tuaja gjatë të përmuajshmeve … “ .(El-Bekare ,222).
Mendimi I dijetarëve islamë të shkencës së Fikhut është :
Ai që bën marrëdhënie seksuale me gruan e tij gjatë të përmuajshmeve dhe lehonisë, duhet që për këtë gabim të bëjë pendim* (teube)* të vertetë dhe All-llahut xhel-leshanuhu t’I lutet , të kërkoj falje dhe të pendohet për atë që ka bërë .
Ndërsa Medh-hebi I* Ibni Abasit* ,* Katades , Euzaiut* , I*s’hakut* dhe* Ahmedit* ,(në transmetimin e dytë ) dhe mendimi I *Shafiut* (në fjalën e tij ) është që të japë sadaka (lëmoshë ) në vlerën e një dinari a të një gjysmë dinari të atëhershëm , varësisht nga gjendja e tij materiale , ose sipas gjakut të përmuajshmëve , të kuq a të verdhë . (Vlera e dinarit është 12 dërhem argjendi ,ndërsa vlera e një dërhemi është 3 gram argjend) . 
Transmeton As-Habu Essuneni dhe Tabraniu , nga Ibn Abasi (Zoti qoftë I kënaqur me të ) se kur Muhammedi alejhisselam është pyetur për atë që bën marrëdhënie seksuale gjaë të përmuajshmeve ,ka thënë :”Duhet të japë sadaka një dinar ose një gjysmë dinari “.
Sipas transmetimit te Tirmidhiut “Nëse është gjaku I kuq –një dinar nëse është I verdhë –gjysmë dinari “.
Për personin që I ndodhë , kjo punë ,më mirë është që t’I bëjë të dyja :të bëjë pendim të vertetë tek All-llahu dhe të japë sadaka . Ndoshta All-llahu xhel-leshanuhu do t’ia falë gabimin .

4.	*I ndalohet gruasë të refuzojë ftesën e burrit për marrëdhënie seksuale     * 
Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi nga Muhammedi alejhisselam ,ku thuhet :
“Në qoftë se burri e thirr gruan e vet në shtrat për marrëdhënie (seksuale), kurse ajo nuk vjen (refuzon) dhe ai hidhërohet në të , atëherë mëlaqet e mallkojnë këtë grua deri në agim (sabah) “. Në një transmetim tjetër thuhet : “Derisa ai të pajtohet me të (gruan)” .Kjo do të thotë :Mallikimi I melaqeve do të vazhdojë ,derisa ai të pajotohet me gruan (vër.e përkth.).
Pra gruaja e ka për detyrë që të vërejë temperamentin e burrit të saj dhe t’I plotësojë atë që dëshironë nga zbukurimi ,mirësjellja dhe marrëdhëniet seksuale në kohë të caktuar , që nëpërmjet kësaj forcohet lidhje bashkëshortore midis tyre dhe të thellohet mirëkuptimi dhe dashuria në shpirtin e tyre .
Në të kundërtën , jeta bashkëshortore do të shkojë nga një e keqe në tjetrën dhe ndoshta kjo mosmarrrëveshje do të çojë nç ndarje dhe shkurorëzim!

*5. Këshillat e mjekëve dhe të dijetarëve muslimanë   :*
● Njeriu të jetë mesatar në marrëdhënie seksuale dhe në dëfrimin e epshit të tij.Kufiri midis mesatares (marrëdhënieve ) është dy herë në javë , me të drejtën për t’I shtuar ose për t’I pakësuar ,sipas nevojes dhe mbrojtjes prej harameve …
Por e ka për detyrë që të mos I teprojë ato (marrëdhëniet  seksuale ) se ky teprim çon në dëmtimin e trupit , në mospunë dhe largim prej barrës së pergjegjësisë islame .
● Përkdhelja ,përqafimi e më pastaj marrëdhëniet seksuale ,siç është përmendur më lart .
● Burri ta gjejë kohen e përshtatshme për marrëdhënie dhe ta vërejë disponimin e gruas , ngase ndonjëherë mund të ndoshë që ajo të mos jetë e disponuar në kohën kur dëshiron burri , si p.sh të jetë e lodhur ose e sëmurë dhe ta refuzojë një gjë të tillë , e cila mund të çojë në urrejtje ,konflikt , përçarje ,ndonjëherë edhe në shkurorëzim!
● Marrëdhëniet seksuale lejohen të kryhen në çfarëdo ditë, muaji a kohe dhe në cilëndo orë të natës dhe ditës , përveç asaj që e ka ndaluar sheriati në disa kohë dhe raste të caktuara ,psh. Të jenë duke bërë agjërim farz (Ramazanin ) ose të jetë gruaja me të përmuajshmet ose lehoni …
Është sunnet që marrëdhëniet seksuale të kryhen natën e xhuma , ose ditën e xhuma .
Transmeton Buhariu nga Muhammedi   alejhisselam, ku thuhet :”Kush lahet ditën e xhuma , me qëllim pastrimi nga xhenabeti , pastaj shkon që të falë xhumanë ,kjo është njëlloj sikur të japë një deve (sadaka ) ; ai që shkon në oren e dytë , është sikur të jap një lopë ; ai që shkon në oren e tretë ,është sikur të jap një dash ;ai që shkon në oren e katërt , është sikur të japë një pulë ,kurse ai që shkon në oren e pestë (të fundit ) ,është sikur të jjapë një vezë pule, ndërsa kur imami del në hutbe ,atëherë melaqet janë të pranishme dhe e dëgjojnë hutben “ Kurse në hadithin që e transmeton Ebu Davudi dhe Nesaiu thuhet : 
“Ai që bënë marrëdhënie (seksuale ) me gruan e vet ditën e xhuma (para xhumasë) , lahet dhe shkon herët në namaz ,ecën rrugës me këmbë e jo hipur ,afrohet tek imami ,dëgjon me vëmendje hutben dhe s’ fol fjalë , në çdo hap të bërë I shkruhet punë e mirë , sikur të punojë një vit :sevapi I agjërimit dhe të falurit e namazeve (nafile ) gjatë natës “ .
  ● Gruaja duhet të marrë leje prej burrit të saj ,nëse dëshiron  të bëjë agjërim nafile .
Transmeton Buhariu nga Muhammedi alejhisselam ,ku thuhet :
“Si lejohet gryasë të agjërojë nafile kur është burri aty (në vendlindje ) pa lejen e tij”.
Shihet qartë se marrja e lejes prej burrit për agjërim nafile është një ndikim shpirtëror në pacenueshmërinë e burrit dhe në interesimin e tij për shendetin e saj . 
Këto janë ndalesat më të rëndësishme që kanë të bëjnë me marrëdhëniet seksuale , sipas sheriatit islam të lartësuar …
Këto janë këshillat më të rëndësishme që I kanë përmendur dijetarët islamë dhe mjekët specialistë , sipas islamit , shkencës dh einteresit …
Pra kujdesuni – *o ju  të rinj të martuar* – që t’I praktikoni këto rregulla dhe t’I largoheni asaj që ëhtë haram , që kështu martesa e juaj të jetë sipas parimeve që ka përcaktuar islami ! 



Marrë nga libri : “Rregullat e fejesës ë të martesës dhe detyrimet e bashkëshortësisë “
Autori : Abdullah Nasih Ulvan

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

vëlla eldonel të falenderoj për kto informacione që janë të rëndësishme në ditët e sotshme , kur dihet se gjatë marrëdhënieve seksuale mund te lindin shum probleme shëndetsore , ndersa nëse kto mardhënie kryhen ashtu siç nuk duhen atëher ne pytje mund të jet edhe jeta. Në Islam edhe kjo punë është e rregulluar në mënyr perfekte.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> ......
> 
> 4.	*I ndalohet gruasë të refuzojë ftesën e burrit për marrëdhënie seksuale     * 
> Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi nga Muhammedi alejhisselam ,ku thuhet :
> Në qoftë se burri e thirr gruan e vet në shtrat për marrëdhënie (seksuale), kurse ajo nuk vjen (refuzon) dhe ai hidhërohet në të , atëherë mëlaqet e mallkojnë këtë grua deri në agim (sabah) . Në një transmetim tjetër thuhet : Derisa ai të pajtohet me të (gruan) .Kjo do të thotë allikimi I melaqeve do të vazhdojë ,derisa ai të pajotohet me gruan (vër.e përkth.).
> Pra gruaja e ka për detyrë që të vërejë temperamentin e burrit të saj dhe tI plotësojë atë që dëshironë nga zbukurimi ,mirësjellja dhe marrëdhëniet seksuale në kohë të caktuar , që nëpërmjet kësaj forcohet lidhje bashkëshortore midis tyre dhe të thellohet mirëkuptimi dhe dashuria në shpirtin e tyre .
> Në të kundërtën , jeta bashkëshortore do të shkojë nga një e keqe në tjetrën dhe ndoshta kjo mosmarrrëveshje do të çojë nç ndarje dhe shkurorëzim!
> 
> ...........


Jam shume kurjoz te lexoj mendimin e disa vajzave muslimane per kete regull. Ma mer mendja se pyetja ime perse femrat nuk u lejohet te hyjne ne xhami nga dera kryesore por duhet te hyjne nga dera e pasme ose anash mori nje pergjigje direkt nga ky paragraf. Nuk eshte kjo shkelje e te drejtave te femres?

----------


## selvaggia

*Sipas ketyre rregullave te fese myslymane une duhet te jem e mallkuar kushedi sa here dhe te kem bere harram.hahhahaha

Sepse marrdhenie seksuale me ftese nga burri nuk bej.......Une dhe burri im bejme dashuri me deshiren dhe pasionin qe kemi per njeri-tjetrin...jo sepse duhet te permbushim detyrat bashkshortore.

Megjithate nuk dua te gjykoj fene ne kete rast....sepse une nuk jam besimtare e cmendur dhe ritet apo zakonet e fese time nuk i ndjek....Une besoj ne Zot, vetem kaq.*

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

> *Sipas ketyre rregullave te fese myslymane une duhet te jem e mallkuar kushedi sa here dhe te kem bere harram.hahhahaha
> 
> Sepse marrdhenie seksuale me ftese nga burri nuk bej.......Une dhe burri im bejme dashuri me deshiren dhe pasionin qe kemi per njeri-tjetrin...jo sepse duhet te permbushim detyrat bashkshortore.
> 
> Megjithate nuk dua te gjykoj fene ne kete rast....sepse une nuk jam besimtare e cmendur dhe ritet apo zakonet e fese time nuk i ndjek....Une besoj ne Zot, vetem kaq.*


Un sjam ndonjë që ka studju Islamin, ashtu sic e studjojn teologët , por si besimtar dua të të informoj se ju dhe burri juaj skeni bër asnjë thyrje të rregullave të Islamit , sepse ju po bëni dicka me vullnetin tuaj , e në Islam kërkohen të ket mirkuptim mes bashkëshortëve, pra ju dhe burri juaj në kët drejtim jeni ne pajtueshmëri me udhëzimet e Allahut. Ju dëshiroj mirëkuptim deri sa të jeni gjallë.

----------


## selvaggia

> Un sjam ndonjë që ka studju Islamin, ashtu sic e studjojn teologët , por si besimtar dua të të informoj se ju dhe burri juaj skeni bër asnjë thyrje të rregullave të Islamit , sepse ju po bëni dicka me vullnetin tuaj , e në Islam kërkohen të ket mirkuptim mes bashkëshortëve, pra ju dhe burri juaj në kët drejtim jeni ne pajtueshmëri me udhëzimet e Allahut. Ju dëshiroj mirëkuptim deri sa të jeni gjallë.


 :ngerdheshje: *.....Shume mire, me behet qejfi vertet. Dua te them se as une nuk jam studjuse dhe as ndonje ithtare e Islamit, por di qe besoj ne Perendi, edhe pse nuk jam praktikuese e zakoneve, e ligjeve te fese...di te bej dallimin e se mires dhe se keqes....Di te dua Allahun dhe te kem besim si te vetja edhe tek meshira e Tij.

Te faleminderit per urimin....Edhe une ty te uroj lumturi dhe gezime ne jete.*

----------


## tmk

Te dhenat qe i paraqiti eldonel me duken shume te rendesishme dhe me shume interes per te gjithe ata qe nuk i dine apo nuk i kane ditur me pare.

----------


## celyy

> 4. I ndalohet gruasë të refuzojë ftesën e burrit për marrëdhënie seksuale





> ● Burri ta gjejë kohen e përshtatshme për marrëdhënie dhe ta vërejë disponimin e gruas , ngase ndonjëherë mund të ndoshë që ajo të mos jetë e disponuar në kohën kur dëshiron burri , si p.sh të jetë e lodhur ose e sëmurë dhe ta refuzojë një gjë të tillë , e cila mund të çojë në urrejtje ,konflikt , përçarje ,ndonjëherë edhe në shkurorëzim!


Para se te nxerrni paragjykime, duhet te lexoni tere tekstin pastaj ta nxerrni thelbine ksaj.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Pershendetje per temen shum e qelluar. Une jam musliman dhe perpiqem sa me shum qe te jem me afer Aallhut dhe gjithnje lutem te jem i udhezuar nga AI pa keqkuptime kam nje pyetje qe skam mujt me i gjet pergjigje deri me tani.

A lejohet sexi ORAL ne Islam....

flm. per mirkuptim.

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

altruisti , unë me të ndëgjuar e di se është i lejuar . Por nuk kam has në ndonjë literatur për këtë punë.
Allahu e din më së miri.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Flm. Drini_i_Zi edhe une keshtu kam ndegju nga disa qe thon nuk ka literatur as te ta lejon po as qe ta ndalon.

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Duhet të kihet kujdes që organet të jen të pastra sepse mos pastërtia mund të sjell semundje te ndryshme , infektime...
Pasiqë muslimanët janë të bër synet dhe femrat muslimane e kan për obligim pastrimin e organeve ateher duhet të jen të lejuara.

----------


## Arber gerguri

> Pershendetje per temen shum e qelluar. Une jam musliman dhe perpiqem sa me shum qe te jem me afer Aallhut dhe gjithnje lutem te jem i udhezuar nga AI pa keqkuptime kam nje pyetje qe skam mujt me i gjet pergjigje deri me tani.
> 
> A lejohet sexi ORAL ne Islam....
> 
> flm. per mirkuptim.


Lejohet por kushtimisht!.. Ne rend te pare duhet qe te siguroheni se organet gj. jan te pasterta, sepse ne islam kerkohet pasterti, dhe duhet ruajtur se mos po behet zakon kjo pune (shpeshtohet)..... Allahu e din me se miri 
Selam aljekum

----------


## Darius

> 2.	*Ndalohet për  burrin të bëjë marrëdhënië seksuale me  gruan e tij  në anus (rektum).*


Ne shkolle kam patur disa vajza myslimane te larguara prej vendit te tyre dhe ne perendim ishin hapur me shume ndaj jetes dhe lirise seksuale. Gjate nje bisede shoqerore ne lidhje me virgjerine ishin disa ato qe konfirmuan kete qe vajzat ne keto vende, pra me besim te forte mysliman dhe me ligj te Sharia-s kur krijojne lidhje dashurore (jo martesore) kryejne marrdhenie ne anus qe mos prekin virgjerine. Dhe kjo doli nga goja e vete femrave. 

p.s. Shume gabim qe e ndalojne marrdhenien ne anus me gruan. Seksi nuk ka pse te kete kufizime, pavaresisht nga deshira e disave. Ka plot femra qe e preferojne kete lloj marrdhenie seksuale.

----------


## Rina3

> 4.	*I ndalohet gruasë të refuzojë ftesën e burrit për marrëdhënie seksuale     * 
> Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi nga Muhammedi alejhisselam ,ku thuhet :
> Në qoftë se burri e thirr gruan e vet në shtrat për marrëdhënie (seksuale), kurse ajo nuk vjen (refuzon) dhe ai hidhërohet në të , atëherë mëlaqet e mallkojnë këtë grua deri në agim (sabah) . Në një transmetim tjetër thuhet : Derisa ai të pajtohet me të (gruan) .Kjo do të thotë allikimi I melaqeve do të vazhdojë ,derisa ai të pajotohet me gruan (vër.e përkth.).
> Pra gruaja e ka për detyrë që të vërejë temperamentin e burrit të saj dhe tI plotësojë atë që dëshironë nga zbukurimi ,mirësjellja dhe marrëdhëniet seksuale në kohë të caktuar , që nëpërmjet kësaj forcohet lidhje bashkëshortore midis tyre dhe të thellohet mirëkuptimi dhe dashuria në shpirtin e tyre .
> Në të kundërtën , jeta bashkëshortore do të shkojë nga një e keqe në tjetrën dhe ndoshta kjo mosmarrrëveshje do të çojë nç ndarje dhe shkurorëzim!
> 
> 
> 
> Marrë nga libri : Rregullat e fejesës ë të martesës dhe detyrimet e bashkëshortësisë 
> Autori : Abdullah Nasih Ulvan


Po nese burri refuzon te bej seks me gruan e tij, cfar mallkimi a denimi e pret?

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Po nese burri refuzon te bej seks me gruan e tij, cfar mallkimi a denimi e pret?


Duhet me e ba edhe nje here synet.(shaka)

----------


## Rina3

> Duhet me e ba edhe nje here synet.(shaka)



More pse ben ti shaka pak pune, po une kam dertin tim, se si muslimane qe jam, deri me tani kam ber seks per qef timin, e kur kam pas deshire. Ndoshta edhe kur skam pas qef kam refuzu burrin, e ndoshta edhe ai kur ka qen i lodhur me ka refuzu mua. Per vete po e di qe melaqet mi paskan shti 700 mije dreqen ne bark duke me mallkuar, po cka u ba me burrin tim, a e kan mallku edhe ato, apo t´ja filloj une ta mallkoj? Ketu ta kam problemin una.

----------


## Daja-GONI

> More pse ben ti shaka pak pune, po une kam dertin tim, se si muslimane qe jam, deri me tani kam ber seks per qef timin, e kur kam pas deshire. Ndoshta edhe kur skam pas qef kam refuzu burrin, e ndoshta edhe ai kur ka qen i lodhur me ka refuzu mua. Per vete po e di qe melaqet mi paskan shti 700 mije dreqen ne bark duke me mallkuar, po cka u ba me burrin tim, a e kan mallku edhe ato, apo t´ja filloj une ta mallkoj? Ketu ta kam problemin una.


Po ku ka mallkim me te madh se ta beshe burrin per se dyti synet moj Rina.
Per ate edhe te thash.Mos ua ler ti fare ate pune melaqeve.Po te refuzoi edhe njehere,dergoje menjehere te kirurgu.Pra,me mire ta mallkosh ti se sa melaqet.

----------


## masud

> Ne shkolle kam patur disa vajza myslimane te larguara prej vendit te tyre dhe ne perendim ishin hapur me shume ndaj jetes dhe lirise seksuale. Gjate nje bisede shoqerore ne lidhje me virgjerine ishin disa ato qe konfirmuan kete qe vajzat ne keto vende, pra me besim te forte mysliman dhe me ligj te Sharia-s kur krijojne lidhje dashurore (jo martesore) kryejne marrdhenie ne anus qe mos prekin virgjerine. Dhe kjo doli nga goja e vete femrave. 
> 
> p.s. Shume gabim qe e ndalojne marrdhenien ne anus me gruan. Seksi nuk ka pse te kete kufizime, pavaresisht nga deshira e disave. Ka plot femra qe e preferojne kete lloj marrdhenie seksuale.


Ti duhet te jesh me origjin greke, ndryshe ska mundesi. (hajde pler hajde)

----------


## eldonel

> Jam shume kurjoz te lexoj mendimin e disa vajzave muslimane per kete regull. Ma mer mendja se pyetja ime perse femrat nuk u lejohet te hyjne ne xhami nga dera kryesore por duhet te hyjne nga dera e pasme ose anash mori nje pergjigje direkt nga ky paragraf. Nuk eshte kjo shkelje e te drejtave te femres?


E qka je ka don me thene me kete , jo aspak , femrat kur hyne ne xhami hypin lart kurse meshkujt posht .




> Ne shkolle kam patur disa vajza myslimane te larguara prej vendit te tyre dhe ne perendim ishin hapur me shume ndaj jetes dhe lirise seksuale. Gjate nje bisede shoqerore ne lidhje me virgjerine ishin disa ato qe konfirmuan kete qe vajzat ne keto vende, pra me besim te forte mysliman dhe me ligj te Sharia-s kur krijojne lidhje dashurore (jo martesore) kryejne marrdhenie ne anus qe mos prekin virgjerine. Dhe kjo doli nga goja e vete femrave. 
> 
> p.s. Shume gabim qe e ndalojne marrdhenien ne anus me gruan. Seksi nuk ka pse te kete kufizime, pavaresisht nga deshira e disave. Ka plot femra qe e preferojne kete lloj marrdhenie seksuale.


Ke naj gje me me vlere me thene apo vetem me thashe e theme don te mirresh , tek ne s eshte me rendesi se qfar bene ai apo ajo kryesorja eshte te dihet e verteta . Ketu ja ki fut kot plako qefi dhe arsyeja dallojn .






> Po nese burri refuzon te bej seks me gruan e tij, cfar mallkimi a denimi e pret?


??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ????????????????????????

----------

